# Swap Meet & Sale - Toronto, ON (March 19th, 2011)



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Canadian Haunters Association Swap Meet & Sale

Saturday, 19 March from 2:00 - 3:00
The Assembly Hall (Kipling & Lakeshore)
1 Colonel Samuel Smith Park Drive, Toronto, ON

What better time than springtime to clean out your Halloween closets, basements, spare tombs, garages, warehouses of your old Halloween props and decorations that you haven't used for the last few seasons and either trade or sell them.

What you might find: Halloween props, Adult and Kids Costumes, Wigs, Wings, Masks, Fake Nails, Hats, Halloween decorations, Fog machines, lLghts, Halloween movies, that body hidden in the cellar, and other goodies

Admission: FREE

Open to all ages

Registration for sale tables is closed but feel free to come on out for some great deals!

Event Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181305098577971
MAP: http://www.toronto.ca/culture/assembly_hall.htm


----------

